# Ayuda en pines de una  Matriz Led de 7x5



## siz182 (Sep 25, 2012)

Buenas a todos!

Estoy buscando informacion sobre un panel de LEDS de 7x5, pero no hago mas que liarme...
Resulta que tengo la Matriz Led fisica con 14 pines. 7 arriba y 7 abajo.

Y en todas las paginas que miro, me indica que debe de tener un pin por cada fila y otro por cada columna. De echo en el proteus tambien me sale asi.. 

El asunto es si alguien me podria explicar para que es cada pin, y si me podria poner un ejemplo de visualizar alguna letra con un 16f***

Voy a poner dos fotos para que entendais mi pregunta

Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

¿ Y el datasheet que dice ?

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&gs_...pw.r_qf.&fp=b29bb578d0b610b8&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## Romyggar (Sep 25, 2012)

siz182 dijo:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> Estoy buscando informacion sobre un panel de LEDS de 7x5, pero no hago mas que liarme...
> Resulta que tengo la Matriz Led fisica con 14 pines. 7 arriba y 7 abajo.
> ...



Hola siz182

Para poder ayudarte se necesita que indiques si la matriz es de cátodo común o ánodo común (es decir la "polaridad" de la matriz).

Si no sabes cual es la polaridad, puedes averigüarla usando un multímetro con la función de continuidad/prueba de diodos 







Por ejemplo: fija la punta negra en la patilla # 1 (digamos que es la primera inferior izquierda, si tienes la matriz boca arriba-con los les hacia tí- ). Y con la punta roja vas pasando desde la patilla # 2 hasta la final. 

- Según el patrón de encendido de cada led que se ilumine mientras varías la posición de la punta roja, así será la configuración de los pines y tambíen de la polaridad.

- Para facilitarte la vida, mira este datasheet de Cátodo/Ánodo Común de Foryard Optoelectronics. Trata de enceder por ejemplo los LEDs de las esquinas según la distribución de que indique el datasheet. 

-Si ensayas una combinación de columna(COL) vs fila(ROW) con el multímetro (tester, etc) y no enciende el LED, *invierte el orden de las puntas*; si así enciende entonces sabras cual es la polaridad. 

-------------------------------------
Para lo otro que mencionas, sobre la configuración en un PIC16F,*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡NO SEAS PEREZOSO E INVESTIGA MÁS!!!!!!* 
Aquí en el foro ayudamos a aquellos que están perdidos en algún tema que amerita colabroación colectiva. *NO HACEMOS TODO EL TRABAJO*


-------
*No lo tomes como un regaño* , Si deseas, cuando logres manipular manualmente la matriz, entonces podremos seguir colaborándote en cualquiera que sea tu proyecto (que parece ser una especie de letrero LED para visualizar letras o mensajes ¿me equivoco ? )


----------



## siz182 (Sep 28, 2012)

hahaha, gracias por tu ayuda! sq he pedido un pequenno ejemplo, porque no me entero en tutoriales y asi... Ya luego con un sencillo ejemplo, hacer cosas mas complicadas

de todas formas, ya tengo solucionado lo de la matriz de leds 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## siz182 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bueno, como ya me he enterado de la configuracion de los pines, gracias al datasheeet.
Pero el asunto es que esta super mal explicado, y super enrrevesado de ver!
Entonces, voy a subir una foto para explicarlo por si alguien necesita saber la respuesta

Segun que matriz de LEDS tengas, cambia, pero si te fijas como lo he mirado, se ahce lo mismo con el datasheet del LED que tengas y listo

Adjunto unas fotos para que se va todo clarisimo.

Espero que sirva de ayuda para los que tuvieron la misma duda que yo


----------



## Romyggar (Oct 5, 2012)

siz182 dijo:


> Bueno, como ya me he enterado de la configuracion de los pines, gracias al datasheeet.
> Pero el asunto es que esta super mal explicado, y super enrrevesado de ver!
> Entonces, voy a subir una foto para explicarlo por si alguien necesita saber la respuesta
> 
> ...


 
Amigo, el datasheet que publiqué, era a modo de ejemplo. Cada fabricante tiene su propia documentación, algunos se copian de otros, o se rigen por un estándar.

Es labor del usuario exigir los documentos técnicos cuando se adquiere un componente o dispositivo electrónico. A veces no se puede porque muchas tiendas o almacenes de electrónica no son serios en este asunto, pero al menos deberían proveer al comprador de una referencia o código de identificación, o incluso de la empresa fabricante a ver si uno consigue información por internet.

Como te dije en mi primera respuesta, bien con el datahseet podías enterarte de la configuración, o con pruebas hechas mediante el modo "continuidad" de un multímetro.

PD: suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## siz182 (Oct 8, 2012)

sisi, ya sabemos que en el datasheet tienes la informacion de la configuracion de elementos electronicos, pero en este caso era bastante confuso, que por eso no me enteraba bien, y por eso hice la pregunta.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------

